# 2001 sportsman 500 ho HELP NEEDED



## palumbo

Hi! 

Friend of my has a 2001 Polaris sportsman 500 ho 
The bike is running rough it idle fine with choke on soon you give gas is starting died down a shop check the stator ,cdi box coil wiring for short or grounding switches he says everything is fine (He swiped parts with a running 2001 sportsman still no luck) 
They clean carburetor 2 time, new stator, clean gas tank, new air filter, new spark plug, fresh gas.
Can anyone know what else to check or what is wrong or have a similar problem with it and know how to resolve it 

Thanks in advance for your time and help


----------



## bruteforcematt

try the boot that goes from the carb into the intake. they are bad about getting holes in them, and will make it run as you describe.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

bruteforcematt said:


> try the boot that goes from the carb into the intake. they are bad about getting holes in them, and will make it run as you describe.


Agreed check the intake boot. Also make sure the vent line is not clogged or pinched.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 903redneckchevy

^^^ agreed. I would be willin to guess the problem is either in the boot or somewhere close it. Like youve got a hole somewhere. Ive seen em do this with a tiny pinhole in one of the fuel lines.


----------



## JFred

Those 01 Sportsmans had a weak carb boot... they tear very easily. Then, as was mentioned, check your vent and breather lines. 


What does the spark plug look like?


----------



## bruteforce3

^^^ same thing happened to my old sportsman


----------



## Riot936

Check the boot, then check it again. Mine was ripped at the seam and it took me looking at I for about 30 minutes before I could find the tear. After I already did everything you have done.


----------

